
The best new board games from Gen Con 2017 - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/08/the-best-new-board-games-from-gen-con-2017/
======
lindanicholson
I love science based games unless the science is just a simple filter on top
of a basic concepts.

The new scary maze game [http://scarymazezgame.org/scary-maze/scary-maze-
game-7](http://scarymazezgame.org/scary-maze/scary-maze-game-7) with a
collection of the top scary mazes available online. You can enjoy scary maze
game 1, scary find the.

------
wolco
fallout seems cool and fun but nothing else grabbed me.

